# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  dimana ya jual pellet hi silk 21 ?

## Dony Lesmana

hi teman2 ..

lagi mau coba experiment menyembuhkan sanke yg pot belly nih.. Maklum ikan sanke ini ikan pertama penghuni kolam,
sama anak saya ga boleh di gantikan dgn ikan yg lain... tapi pot belly .. hahaha

dah baca thread ttg potbelly , katanya pake kentang mantep nih kyknya bisa kempes lagi... mau nyoba ahhh..
dah pesen bak fiber 1 unit sama om hari rav koi, tinggal peletnya aja nih..

ada info temen2 ? atau pake kentang rebus aja nih ??  :: )

thx ya 

Dony Lesmana

Saya setuju dgn semboyan " ANDA TERSESAT DI JALAN YG BENAR  !! .. LANJUTKAN !!...

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Kalau mau bisa di kirim nggak om...


bisa donk om

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

> beli dimana tuh om ?


Di samurai Koi , om.
Pas sabtu kesana pas baru ada stok lagi

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oceania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

